# Aufklappbares Menü mit Javascript



## eikarambaramm (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo
Ich möchte mit Javascript ein aufklappbares Menü erstellen das folgender Maßen aussehen soll.
Ich habe eine Oberkategorie. Sobald man diese Oberkategorie anklickt oder mit der Maus drüber geht klappt diese aus und man sieht viele Unterkategorien.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht eine Anleitung geben wie man sowas erstellt?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


MfG


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2006)

Dazu gibt es hier ein Tutorial
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-tutorials/24983-basic-dhtml-menue.html


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juni 2006)

JavaScript ist gar nicht unbedingt nötig. Gut, der Internet Explorer braucht es mal wieder, aber die modernen Browser kommen auch ohne zurecht (siehe etwa Suckerfish Dropdowns).


----------

